# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Stupid Things Are Really Scary

## Loaf

Anyone else notice how you can be in a nightmare, wake up completely terrified, then realize the next day you got scared over something stupid that IRL wouldn't even make you flinch?

----------


## I_C_U

I know this may sound funny, but it really did happen. I had a nightmare of a talking cheese ... Yeah, I know ... Suprising how your mind plays games on you ...

----------


## Amoeba

Yes. Nearly all of my nightmares are like this. I have few nightmares that sound genuinely scary, most were just of being scared of silly little things.

As a child, the most common was stars or moonlight. I'd be in a dream and the moon would shine in and for some reason it would be terrifying to see it (I'd hide my face or run away, and my parents would be like "we're going outside, come out of that corner" and I'd be screaming "NO! NO NO NO!!!"). Sometimes it would be about a really big bright star...  :Confused:

----------


## J.D.

I haven't had a nightmare of a scary monster or anything like that in years.  These days there's sometimes just a strange feeling of dread that something bad is going to happen- usually in a lucid FA, strangely!  It's weird how you can get convinced something is scary at the time, then look back and be like, "What was I thinking?"

----------


## Loaf

I guess its like they say, emotions are magnified in dreams. Even lucid dreams.

----------


## Hidden

Yeah, a lot of my nightmares are like this.  Well, they used to be like this; so far (since I started LDing) all (one) of my nightmares have been lucid.

Anyway, sometimes I would tell someone about a nightmare I had, and almost all the time I'd be laughing by the end of it.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Hell yes... when I was little I had numerous nightmares about poo (no I'm not kidding xD). I think the scariest dream I had when I was little was once when I was wondering around this place filled with random furniture. Most of them were antique style and usually had a color scheme of dark brown and gold. There were also these giant pieces of poo just randomly there... they didn't do anything, but I was scared shitless (no pun intended) by them for some reason. I didn't want to go to bed the next night, and when I tried to describe the dream to my mom it was quite akward  ::D: 

I can't believe I almost forgot about this dream... I definitely have to add this to the weird dreams thread!

----------


## louie54

Sometimes finding out I'm dreaming gives me a chill. Like I don't actually think I'm dreaming but then it's like "wait 9:84???!!! Impossible!". They're not really nightmares though, just have to calm myself.

As far as non-lucid nightmares, if I'm not having a nightmare about zombies, it is usually something stupid. I can't really recall anything though and it's annoying because I know I've had them as a kid plenty of times.

----------


## Loaf

> Sometimes finding out I'm dreaming gives me a chill.



Me too. Thinking everything I've done never happened, and I am really in my bed. It scares me to pieces.

----------


## Hidden

> Me too. Thinking everything I've done never happened, and I am really in my bed. It scares me to pieces.



I've never felt that upon becoming lucid.  I'm usually just happy that I realized I'm dreaming. ^^  I guess I can see how that could be scary though, especially if it was a really realistic dream.

----------


## panta-rei

Damned walking fish...

----------


## The Invisible Man

I dreamed my computer was under attack from a virus. To be honest, I wouldn't worry about that in RL. I have protection for that.

----------


## Zezarict

When dreaming your emotions are ridiculously heightened so if you would even be the slightest bit scared or feeling wierd, you would feel terrified and freaking out in a dream

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

> I dreamed my computer was under attack from a virus. To be honest, I wouldn't worry about that in RL. I have protection for that.



I used to always have dreams like that. If anything was at all different with my computer in a dream, it'd be like my nigtmare

----------


## LRT

I once had a dream that a paperweight I had broke, and this was so sad I cried for about an hour in the dream. I wasn't even that sad when I lost my DSi IRL.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

My nightmares usually involve school. Like getting an F on a math test. I was devastated and asked the principal to fire my math teacher  ::lol:: 

Just last night I had a lucid, but I had to do about 10 reality checks to make sure. I'm serious, I do the nose plug, and I was like 'I could breath, WTF? :Oh noes: '

----------


## Loaf

> I once had a dream that a paperweight I had broke, and this was so sad I cried for about an hour in the dream. I wasn't even that sad when I lost my DSi IRL.



That is gold!   :Big laugh:

----------


## YYNYM

> I dreamed my computer was under attack from a virus. To be honest, I wouldn't worry about that in RL. I have protection for that.



Same here! Happens to me all the time. I generally uplug the computer, but it keeps working. It sucks.

----------


## Hidden

> My nightmares usually involve school. Like getting an F on a math test. I was devastated and asked the principal to fire my math teacher



Lol, nice.  Gotta love dream logic.  :smiley:

----------


## GlaringDream

I had a dream like that. It was a human being I was afraid of. He kept peeking into my room to look at me and I had a sense of pure fear like my life was in danger. I was under the blankets and I was paralyzed (funny cause when I woke up I think I was in SP but only for like a milisecond).

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Um...actually, most of my bad dreams involve bugs, and I freak out.  I would IRL too if they were doin what they were in my dream.  BUT, I'm sure in general, yes.  I had a dream where this owl was starin at me...then started to fly towards me, and I woke myself up (as in on purpose.  My specialty  ::D: ).  Sorta lucid, but only lucid enough to wake myself up, sorta.

----------


## Supernova

I had a dream I was being chased...

...by a turtle.

 ::doh::

----------


## Loaf

> I had a dream I was being chased...
> 
> ...by a turtle.



 ::laughhard::

----------


## Supernova

Wow, you even got it before the edit.

----------


## Loaf

Okay I requoted.
I give fast responses. Thats what people want.  :tongue2:

----------


## Supernova

Don't get me wrong, I was just impressed.

----------


## Loaf

I type 86 words per minute.  :tongue2:

----------


## Supernova

Reminds me of my runescape days, I typed like a crackhead just from playing that game.  I swear there must have been times when I hit 100 wpm.

----------


## Lucidness

Perhaps these silly thing's actually come across quite disturbing. A talking cheese for some reason seems quite disturbing to me now. lol

----------


## I_C_U

> Perhaps these silly thing's actually come across quite disturbing. A talking cheese for some reason seems quite disturbing to me now. lol



And I thought that I was the only one who finds talking cheese slices were weird.

----------


## Hidden

> I had a dream I was being chased...
> 
> ...by a turtle.



Lol!  ::lol::

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

Well i used to have nightmares about big bird chasing me in my garden (he came out of the shed in the garden that is no longer there).

I was terrified, but i was very young when i had these nightmares.

I don't think big bird meant any harm, he just wanted to play i guess  :tongue2:

----------


## ApocalipsticK

Oh god...
Once I had a nightame in which a dove started saying that it was gonna kill me. It was quite stupid but at the moment I was terrified XD

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

I suppose it goes the other way too: dashing through fire or fumbling to load a shotgun while zombies descend on you and your little brother would be scary in real life, but not neccessarily in dreams.

----------


## J.D.

> I suppose it goes the other way too: dashing through fire or fumbling to load a shotgun while zombies descend on you and your little brother would be scary in real life, but not neccessarily in dreams.



It's those kind of hopeless situations that act as an automatic lucidity trigger for me.  It's never very strong awareness, just the knowledge that I am in control. 

Since my last post in this thread, I haven't had any more weird scariness, good times!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Chookie

Yeah, it happened to me couple of times, but there was this time, (in my LD actually) while i was trying to fly i heard my friend voice, it wasn't even scary, and what he said had no sense at all.... an yet I was so scared I ran to the nearest door, started hitting it and yelling:" I WANNA WAKE UPP".

I facepalmed my self for loosing an LD for some stupid reason like that...

----------


## CWHunt456

Weird... I have these all the time.  One time I played some board game with my dog that could talk.  This weird feeling of anxiety I can't describe took me over with a screeching sound.  The sound was audible, but almost seems like the sound wasn't actually there.  Weirdest experience of my life.

     On the other hand I had a LD last weekend and my "dad" made a really weird smile causing the same usual sound as I freak out and wake up.

----------


## Loaf

Strange, I also seem to hear a sound before waking up. Usually its a really intense screaming sound.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

> I know this may sound funny, but it really did happen. I had a nightmare of a talking cheese ... Yeah, I know ... Suprising how your mind plays games on you ...



OMG, NOT CHEESE! :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:

----------

